# Another New Baby



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

So MY heifer, Booger, just had her second calf since I've had her. It was born on the 7th of Oct. just past noon, NM time. I still dont know what it is, since i havn't talked to my dad since he text me about it. I really hope its a bull calf, but who knows.
He (wishful thinking) is white like his mama, maybe has a few black spots from his dad but i cant really see. Im still waiting on new pics.
Hopefully i can get this stupid computer to actually put the pictures in this time

The first one is the new baby right after my dad went out and found him with his mama. hes probably only a couple hours old n that picture, and he is a BIIIIIIIIGGG baby. 
The second one is the new baby and the little rebel, Liberty, whos almost 3 weeks old now.

when you look at them both in the second pic they look almost the same size and Liberty is 3 weeks older!


----------

